# New Android Market Icon



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can someone send me the new android market icon in 72x72? i didnt find one when i extracted the vending apk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Check iconfinder.net and search for android. It's in there

Sent via my DX


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Check iconfinder.net and search for android. It's in there
> 
> Sent via my DX


 ooo its really cool looking


----------

